# Park City New year's week Jan 2-9 2 BR



## funtime (Dec 17, 2013)

We have a 2 BR 2Ba Park Station condo available for Jan 2-9. for 700.  Park Station is located at the foot of main St on Park Ave., right next to Marriott Summit Watch.  City bus stop right in front which is a free shuttle to all three major ski resorts: Park City, Deer Valley and Canyons.


----------



## benyu2010 (Dec 17, 2013)

bump...

01/02--01/09 is new year week?


----------



## funtime (Dec 22, 2013)

*Thursday to Thursday Jan 2-9*

Still available.


----------



## funtime (Dec 27, 2013)

still available.  Discounts on advance purchase ski tickets on PCMR web site.


----------

